# Female bullying



## Allkreatures (10 d ago)

Hi,
I have 2 curly mice, females. One is bullying the other and she has hair missing in spots and the bully will sometimes chase and hold down the other female and groom her aggressively or will just over all bother her non stop.

Can I separate them? They have been together since birth. I have another enclosure. Will they be lonely? Thanks for advice!!


----------

